# Date of MLB teams TV schedules??



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Anybody know roughly when the baseball teams will be releasing their TV coverage schedule? (Local and RSN's)


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Some of the schedules are public, some have yet to be released. Is their a particular
team you are interested in?


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Reds and Indians locally, Braves, Cubs and Mets I guess for the SS's. I'm new to the SS's so I'm not sure how much I'll get to see and how much will be blacked out.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Indians sched here:
http://cleveland.indians.mlb.com/NA...e&fext=.jsp

Reds Spring Sched:

Monday, March 22 Reds @ Indians (Winter Haven) -- 1 pm

Tuesday, March 23 Yankees @ Reds (Sarasota) -- 7 pm

Saturday, March 27 Indians @ Reds (Sarasota) 1 pm

Mets Spring sched here:
http://newyork.mets.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/nym/schedule/y2004/broadcast_spring.jsp

Cubs Spring here:
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/chc/schedule/spring_2004_broadcast_schedule.jsp

I have not yet seen a Braves schedule for Spring or Regular season telecasts. 
The Mets on WPIX are never blacked out. I've heard of an instance or two
where a Cubs game on WGN might be blacked out. For example when the Cubs
face the Reds at Great American. I hope this helps.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I hope they don't black out WGN when the Cubs are playing. It's tradition and I can remember when ALL Cubs games were broadcasted on WGN long before all these sports channels were on the air.


----------



## jstrick (Feb 7, 2004)

yea like back in the early 80's Cubs=WGN Mets=WOR Braves=WTBS you could catch every game, now you seem to never know which station will carry which game. Does Turner South carry any Braves Games?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

jstrick said:


> Does Turner South carry any Braves Games?


Yes, they carry a lot of them. The main reason why TS started up was to broadcast Braves games.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Braves regular season TV schedule is up. No word on pre-season broadcasts yet. ESPN may get 3/15 Cards P-S game.

www.atlantabraves.com | schedule |


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Visit the teams websites. The schedules have come out Pre-and Regular Season. Cubs open the regular season this year on the road Monday April 5th @ Cincinnati at Great American Ballpark. Have a nice day.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

We're down to only a few teams that have not released their tv schedules-Astros, Angels, Mets, Brewers, White Sox, and Tigers. Let's see which team is last and we'll award them the idiot prize. :lol:


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

Here are two links for Giants TV Schedule. This link has a list of all Giants and A's on FSBA. KTVU has not announced their Giants TV schedule, but the KMAX in Sac. has a list of their games here. KTVU will air these games and probably many more when they announce their schedule.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is a link to the White Sox broadcast schedule:

http://chicago.whitesox.mlb.com/NAS...40301&content_id=643457&vkey=pr_cws&fext=.jsp


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

Giants TV Schedule on KTVU 2:scroll down


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like the Mets and the Marlins are the only teams to not announce their RSN/Local broadcast schedule still.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

dummyproof said:


> Looks like the Mets and the Marlins are the only teams to not announce their RSN/Local broadcast schedule still.


Seeing how the Marlins have listed their broadcast schedule...

The WEINER IS ....The Mets! :down: 

Unless I am mistaken, the Mets are the last team to *not* list their broadcast schedule yet.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Mets Schedule on WPIX:

http://wb11.trb.com/sports/wpix-2004metssched.htmlstory

MSG/FSN NY schedules (Granted these schedules here are as fuzzy as hell but best I could do):

http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_n...cle/Mets&sports=baseball&team=Mets&league=mlb


----------

